# Sad news



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Just got back from the vet - my 11.5 year old GSD Toby appears to have hemangiosarcoma that has spread to the lungs. 

We brought him home - right now he seems happy enough but we will just make him comfortable and spoil hime for now. He went in because he had really cut back on eating and had a stumbling episode.

My only hope is that he dies peacefully in his sleep or suddenly -- the ER vet did not seem to think he was demonstrating any signs of pain and he actually ate over a can of dog food tonight [he gets canned from here on out] ...the rest of his days will be spent either with me in my office at home or at night in our bedroom where he really likes to sleep [but he normally would be crated at night]

Really doing ok, just a bit numb and all that but not distraught or anything........he has weathered a lot of health problems through the years but has had a good life in spite of them.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

So sorry Nancy.

At least he seems comfortable for now, and living out his retirement in style.

Was he one of your SAR dogs?


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Nancy I am very very sorry. I lost a not quite 2 year old dog this past christmas in just a coule hours due to a lower GI torsion. I dont know whats harder knowing that they will be gone soon or having them be gone suddenly. Either way it still hurts.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Terribly sorry to hear your news. I had to do the same with my male last Aug after putting down a female of 7yrs in June for renal failure. I lost 2 in as many months. Like you I took my boy in for a look see, he had a swollen leg. He had a break in that spot the year before, I thought he reinjured or it didn't heal correctly. I never suspected a death sentence. They told me Osteosarcoma, I opted not to amputate, we made him comfy, moved him inside full time and spoiled him rotten. I took him everywhere with me in that last month. He was only a pet but he was my shadow and I still miss and think about him most days. Eventually the pain wasn't managed well enough with medication and I had to make that tough decision.

I wish you many days with your boy and hope he stays comfortable. Give him a hug from me.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Wishing you strength to look after him. I nursed my old Fila for two years, just letting him do as much as he wanted to, whether it was lying out in the 30°C sun or sleeping for hours on end. He always came ambling after me when I picked up the lead and enjoyed very slow strolls. Old age and weakening health can be time consuming for us but our old pals deserve it.

All the best
Gillian


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

He was a SAR washout - did not have the right temperament - had all the drives but not the confidence / nerve strength so he was a pet.

In the scope of things - it could be worse - this will take him quickly and he had just started the gradual muscle loss, hind end weakening of the old dog. I guess it would be better to have something come on fast and take you fast than to linger, and start loosing balance and have difficulty walking etc. We have been there before with another dog who lived to 15.

I am amazed how fast it has grown - he had a vet exam two months ago but this vet found it on palpation then did x-ray & ultrasound. Diagnosis is not 100% but with a clear mass on the speen and the lungs, it seemed clear enough not to do more work ups at his age and just keep him comfortable.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Nancy words cannot express the feeling that goes out to you on this one! So sorry. One of our club members had to put dog his Bouvier puppy due to health problems.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Sorry to hear this news Nancy. Hang in there!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> the ER vet did not seem to think he was demonstrating any signs of pain and he actually ate over a can of dog food tonight [he gets canned from here on out] ...the rest of his days will be spent either with me in my office at home or at night in our bedroom where he really likes to sleep [but he normally would be crated at night]
> 
> Really doing ok, just a bit numb and all that but not distraught or anything........he has weathered a lot of health problems through the years but has had a good life in spite of them.



Sorry to hear Nancy. Just making him comfortable and spoiling him will give you both some joy. He sounds like a neat dog. Hopefully giving him comfort will give you comfort now that you know what is ahead for him. Again sorry to hear.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I am waiting for a call from my regular vet to see what she thinks about pain medication and if he needs it and about euthanasia options /time.

I would like to know what to expect when it ruptures and whether we should put him down sooner or wait --- the ER vet suggested waiting until he quits eating entirely [but he has already lost 13 lbs] 

Also looking at having her come out to the house or euthanizing him in the car when the time comes since he always gets a bit anxious at the vets. I wish I could just take the injection and do it myself --- I put down many dogs when I worked at the vet school after college. --- but I know it is a scheduled drug so no chance of that and I am rusty on IV's and it burns bad if you miss. I would like to give him a presedation drug before the injection though.


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

So sorry to hear that Nancy. Enjoy each day with him


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I am amazed how fast it has grown - he had a vet exam two months ago but this vet found it on palpation then did x-ray & ultrasound. Diagnosis is not 100% but with a clear mass on the speen and the lungs, it seemed clear enough not to do more work ups at his age and just keep him comfortable.


With the first one of the two I have lost to cancer, she had a complete senior workup in the late summer (including x-rays for something else but that included the later-affected area, and it was clear) and on November 10 she was put down with her entire abdominal cavity full of a probably-pancreatic tumor.

Unbelievable to me how fast it was. And blessed, too, really.

On the day that chow-hound was not interested in her breakfast, I made that her last day.

Oh man. I feel so much for you. 

Your guy (like mine) has had a good life.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi Nancy, I'm sorry for what you guys are going through. I have a vet who comes to the house to euthanize, which I really appreciate.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

((((((((((((((Nancy))))))))))))))
I've been through it many times and it never gets easier. 
What I have learned is to not let them go to long out of sentiment. Do what's best for them.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> ((((((((((((((Nancy))))))))))))))
> I've been through it many times and it never gets easier.
> What I have learned is to not let them go to long out of sentiment. Do what's best for them.


Yes. I have waited maybe a little longer than I should have, one time. (I hope not more than that one time.)

It has been a blessing and a half to be able to spare some of my best-loved friends from misery at the end.

It's so hard. I'm thinking of you, Nancy. Wish I could give you a hug.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

We have talked about it and figure we will let him go when he quits following me around the house or stops eating. Today he wanted to chase his ball for a bit so we let him -- - no more competetion with Cyra and Grim fo rballs.

I held onto one too long for us - - - my daughter is being much more able to let go this time [she was 14 when Linus died and now she is 22 for Toby] 

I think it will be a matter of days - just a feeling.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Nancy,

As someone said to me the other month when I lost my male:

Congrats for your time with him and him with you.


----------



## Melissa Blazak (Apr 14, 2008)

Nancy, so sorry to hear of your boys illness. I believe Karmen Byrd lost her male Dante to hemangiosarcoma. You might want to e-mail her if you want to talk.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Today is the day - he had a few good days bugging the cats, and eating anything he would but last night around 4am I woke up with his face in mine just gazing at me. 

He won't eat a hot dog today and can no longer sleep on his side because he must be on his chest to breathe but is not yet in severe distress [he is not gasping for air] and he is still hanging out with us and not trying to go off.

You would think this would get easier. I guess it never does.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Nancy.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

awww, that's really a shame. I too thought he was a genius, a man way ahead of his time.


----------

